# odd size cast iron



## plumba99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Any one come across old hub type cast approximately 4 1/8 OD and 3 5/8 inside?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

sure..?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

yup


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

thats the same pipe that they used on space ships, where did you get it?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I hate these pop quizzes!


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> thats the same pipe that they used on space ships, where did you get it?


 
probrably from an ice core in the arctic


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you sure it's not PVC?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Yes I have. It was most commonly used in the late 1960's. It was produced by Dueffenshmirtz Incorporated specifically for weak-ass plumbers that were unable to carry big-boy pipe.

It also serves a dual purpose of further drainline carry on small diameter turds.


----------



## plumba99 (Apr 8, 2010)

*odd size cast*

Your all poster children for plumbers crack.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

plumba99 said:


> Your all poster children for plumbers crack.


 
:laughing::lol:


----------



## plumba99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ron said:


> Are you sure it's not PVC?


 2nd yr apprentice ?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Rotflmao



matt said:


> yes I Have. It Was Most Commonly Used In The Late 1960's. It Was Produced By Dueffenshmirtz Incorporated Specifically For Weak-ass Plumbers That Were Unable To Carry Big-boy Pipe.
> 
> It Also Serves A Dual Purpose Of Further Drainline Carry On Small Diameter Turds.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

25 yr apprentice. :laughing:


----------



## plumba99 (Apr 8, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> probrably from an ice core in the arctic


 Last shuttle mission.


----------



## plumba99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Protech said:


> Rotflmao


 Like your self ?


----------



## plumba99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ron said:


> 25 yr apprentice. :laughing:


 proud of your self ?


----------



## plumba99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ron said:


> 25 yr apprentice. :laughing:


at being an .......


----------



## plumba99 (Apr 8, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> thats the same pipe that they used on space ships, where did you get it?


I was hoping for a response from someone who got indoor plumbing in there state before last year


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

and why was mine deleted again ron..?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

You will get a better response from the group if you click this link below and give us an intro.

Intro


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> and why was mine deleted again ron..?


I was a response to his disrespectful post, nothing against you.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

quit whining build up that od with some ten mil tape then slap your band on


----------



## plumba99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> quit whining build up that od with some ten mil tape then slap your band on


 Its not the OD its the ID


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*99*

yes. breid...............:rockon:


----------

